# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Some of my poetries...

## Mayflow

Butterfly dreams

The sweetness of you
How much can I tell?
For you well know
that I truly can't - 
How much could I actually say
even if I ever even knew?

It sways me in my ev'ry moment
Like the wind that kisses all the trees
and the sun a' shining on the seas
How did the skies ever get this blue?
It must be because of
the sweetness of you

A butterfly fluttered the other day
That's when I thought of you
Softness, sweetness, beyondness
yes, that's you
Yes, that's you
You know it's true!

It's all because of
the sweetness of you
Eh' but awwe well, ya know
maybe I am sweet too,

Ya know it could just could be!~
Sometimes the whole world 
seems to have these 
super-supreme
interconnectivities!

Aren't the butterflies
all extra lovely today?

----------

